
An Ex-Google Techlead Was Fired from Facebook for Having a YouTube Channel - adipginting
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pIJoPkh9IU
======
tracer4201
Not aware of the whole story here, but he keeps repeating “Ex Google Tech
Lead”, “Ex Facebook Tech Lead”... this is braggable?

~~~
aiyodev
SEO keywords.

------
detaro
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20807236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20807236)

~~~
aiyodev
They other one is flagged. I guess some Facebook employee got their feelings
hurt.

~~~
detaro
Doesn't matter. Flagged content seldom gets better by being reposted.

